# 422 Texas Eagle



## Elishia

My grandparents purchased a ticket for me to travel from LA to Chicago in June. It is for a roomette in car 2230 room 002. They want me to experience train travel once in my life. Can anyone tell me what I can expect traveling by train? What experiences should I seek out? Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## KmH

Texas Eagle Route Guide

You can expect to see a lot of nice scenery.

When you board the train your Train Attendant - Sleeper will be by the car door, so let the TA-S know it is your first train trip.

Note the attendant's name on their name tag.

Once the train departs, a good TA-S will stop by your Roomette to show you all the controls and storage options in the Roomette and will help you get settled in.

The same TA-S will probably be with you all the way to Chicago, which is likely where the TA-S is based.

The TA-S gets on the train in Chicago, overnights in LA, then gets back on the train the next day to return to Chicago. An 8 day round-trip for the TA-S.

The Texas Eagle uses bi-level Superliner cars and Roomette #2 is upstairs. Click here to see the layout of a Superliner Sleeper car.

Note that there is a communal shower for Roomette passengers on the lower level of the sleeper car. Part of the TA-S duties is keeping the bathrooms and shower clean through out the trip.

Your Roomette will be stocked with fresh towels and wash cloths.

A nice part of train travel is the ability to move around the train. Walk with your feet a bit further apart than normal and use your hands to steady yourself as the train sways a bit.

We can see more from a seat in the Sightseer Lounge car (SSL) than we can from our Roomette.

There is also a window at the back of the last car on the train known as the Rail Fan window. Many people like to take photos from the Rail Fan window but there is no where to sit.

Meals in the Dining car, including side dishes, non-alcoholic beverages and desert, are included with your Roomette.

Menus recently changed. Click on the Texas Eagle icon at the link below to see the Texas Eagle menu.

http://www.amtrakfoodfacts.com/lp.do?sk=78C6559B32CE045F6E7808A01197A41CB9647029D6A19D32&EV=2

Breakfast and Lunch is 1st come 1st served. Dinner is by reservation. Your TA-S or the dining car's Lead Service Attendant (LSA) will start taking reservations for dinner in the afternoon.

Tipping your dining car server is customarily done the same as if you were paying for the meal.

Seating is limited in the Dining car so seating is communal in that 4 people are sat at a dining car table.

So you get to meet other people on the train. It often gets to start feeling like a little community on the rails.

I've met many interesting people at meals in the dining car.

The Train Attendant - Sleeper will convert the seats in your Roomette into a bed for you in the evening, or you can elect to sleep in the upper fold down berth and leave the seats in their daytime configuration.

The TA-S will convert the berth back to it's daytime configuration for you in the morning.

The TA-S works long hours (16 to 18 hours each day), but the pay is pretty good as is the time off they get.

It is also customary to tip the TA-S near the end of your trip. $10 per night for routine service from your TA-S is about the going rate. Of course a TA-S that provides service above and beyond would deserve a more substantial tip, and a TA-S that provides sub-standard service might not rate any tip at all.

Note that when the Roomette is in it's Night configuration with the seats converted to a bed there is not a lot of room between the bed and the door.

So many Roomette travelers sleep wearing some basic clothing in case they need to visit the restroom during the night.

Here are some short videos that you might find helpful:

https://youtu.be/LXEYzOOcWqs

https://youtu.be/x5Ej_IIf3is

https://youtu.be/rn1cAn8J1uc

https://youtu.be/9Zm8xRhaHdo?list=PLbSElzn52NPMQ8854x0kTSHyfYw5OT4iF

https://youtu.be/_hrHnKK3PhE?list=PLbSElzn52NPMQ8854x0kTSHyfYw5OT4iF


----------



## Bob Dylan

One correction to your very informative post KmH: the #422 SCA only works from LAX to Ft. Worth.

When the train reaches San Antonio and the #422 Sleeper and Coach are switched to the back of the Texas Eagle, a Chicago based SCA boards for the trip to CHI and the LAX based attendant gets off in Ft. Worth, thus there are 2 attendants between SAS and FTW.


----------



## NW cannonball

Elishia said:


> My grandparents purchased a ticket for me to travel from LA to Chicago in June. It is for a roomette in car 2230 room 002. They want me to experience train travel once in my life. Can anyone tell me what I can expect traveling by train? What experiences should I seek out? Any tips would be appreciated.


You have the best of 2 or 3 worlds, traveling in roomette. You can retire to your roomette and watch the scenery, and think about what makes this country great.

Your dining car meals are included, you are likely to meet people in the diner that you never would have met elsewhere, and that's a grab bag, but usually good.

You meet people in the diner and the sight-seer lounge car that you never would have met elsewhere, and that's mostly good.

And, you can retire to your roomette in flat-bunk privacy, if you want.

Oh, and the scenery and the history. Do a bit of research on the history, if you are so inclined, some things change, some don't.

I think you will enjoy the voyage.

e


----------



## TinCan782

Bob Dylan said:


> One correction to your very informative post KmH: the #422 SCA only works from LAX to Ft. Worth.
> 
> When the train reaches San Antonio and the #422 Sleeper and Coach are switched to the back of the Texas Eagle, a Chicago based SCA boards for the trip to CHI and the LAX based attendant gets off in Ft. Worth, thus there are 2 attendants between SAS and FTW.


Last July, our LAX SCA who worked to FTW, moved to a different car in SAS. We only had the SAS>CHI SCA for that portion. Really didn't make a difference. Both SCAs were really good people. Our LAX to CHI trip on 422 was a nice ride.


----------



## tonys96

Bob Dylan said:


> One correction to your very informative post KmH: the #422 SCA only works from LAX to Ft. Worth.
> 
> When the train reaches San Antonio and the #422 Sleeper and Coach are switched to the back of the Texas Eagle, a Chicago based SCA boards for the trip to CHI and the LAX based attendant gets off in Ft. Worth, thus there are 2 attendants between SAS and FTW.


And the roomette is NOT stocked with towels and washcloths, but the showers are......


----------



## jersey42

I have never had a roomette without fresh HAND towels and washcloths. The bath towels are in the shower or sometimes on the luggage racks near the shower. Just ask your attendant if you can't find them


----------



## tonys96

I have never has washcloths or hand towels in a roomette on a superliner. Viewliner, yes....superliner, no.

Maybe I just have not looked for them, since there are plenty in the showers and rest rooms.......


----------



## AmtrakBlue

tonys96 said:


> I have never has washcloths or hand towels in a roomette on a superliner. Viewliner, yes....superliner, no.


I have. If the roomette has the closet, then they're in there. Can't remember where they were in a roomette w/o the closet.


----------



## the_traveler

Same here.


----------



## jersey42

I can only speak from my experience, but I have always had the hand towels and wash cloths. I am currently in the middle of a round the country journey and I am on my 5th superliner in the past two weeks. None of the legs have been on the Texas Eagle, but the CL, SWC, CS and CZ have all had them.


----------



## KmH

In a Superliner Roomette the (hand) towels and wash cloths are in a cubby above the clothes hanger rod and adjacent to the overhead light.

Look for them at 3:58 seconds into the following video:

https://youtu.be/rn1aRrfODpw


----------



## zephyr17

EVERY Superliner roomette I have had since they went into service in 1980/81 has had washclothes and hand towels in them. And there have been a lot, way too many to count. They are placed on the top shelf of the "closet" in Superliner Is and in a cubby above the coatrack in Superliner IIs, as KmH describes.


----------



## PVD

Or in the little cubby space if your car doesn't have the closets. Some people will wash and shave, or freshen up before/after a meal, in the bathroom, and not use the supplies from the shower room. The washcloth and hand towel are way better than the paper towels for that. If I do that, I use one of the downstairs bathrooms so as to leave the one upstairs available.


----------



## willem

I wouldn't say EVERY Superliner roomette I've ridden has had washcloths and hand towels, but I cannot remember when they were missing.


----------



## Elishia

What do you folks think about the idea of using the upper bunk to sleep in and keeping the lower area in the daytime position? How much headroom is there with the upper bunk pulled down? I am going to travel with a day-pack and soft-sided bag. Would I be better off putting these in the upper bunk and sleeping in the lower bunk?


----------



## willem

Sleeping in the upper bunk is more practical in a Viewliner than a Superliner. The Viewliner has more headroom in the upper bunk, plus it has windows. But feel free to experiment. Try it and see what you think.


----------



## tonys96

Maybe I just have never looked for them.....just use the ones in the showers, if I need one..... :unsure:


----------



## PVD

The superliner upper folds down from the outside wall direction, as opposed to sliding up and down in a viewliner. If the upper is left down it is really easy to hit your head using the seats. In a V/L I like to use the upper as a shelf, and slide it up, but you really can't do that in a S/L


----------



## KmH

The upper bunk in a Superliner Roomette has no windows.

I cannot stand up straight under the top bunk when it is down.

I thoroughly enjoy sitting up in the lower bunk before I go to sleep, and after I wake up in the morning looking out the windows as the train rails along.

At night I turn out all the lights in the Roomette and in a few minutes my eye dark adapt and I can see more outside.

I particularly like it when the track is twisty and I can see the locomotives and cars at the front of the train across curves.

I use the 2 upper bunk steps for storage of a soft-sided bags and I use the clothes hanger bar/hook(s) to hang my backpack.

I hang my laptop bag from a hanger hung on the hanger bar.


----------



## me_little_me

As to luggage, checking bags is free and safe. Not much chance of getting lost.

Bags can also be stored downstairs near the door.

Bags can be stored on upper bunk if you want to sleep on the bottom one. They can also be stored on the other seat (roomettes have two) if you want to sleep on the top. I suggest that if you can live with the low headroom, you will prefer sleeping on top. Your bag stored on a bottom seat is more easily accessible and you have a lot more room to move around when getting ready for bed or getting up.

Pack enough for the trip (with extra for "accidents") and put the rest in checked storage or downstairs.

You will be fed enough that you won't want more real food. You will also be provided with some water and there will be coffee and juice in the AM down the hall. However, if you have a favorite food or beverage, you are always welcome to bring it (so if you like Coke - Amtrak sells Pepsi, bring it). If you like a midnight snack, bring it or just take the dinner dessert back to your room for later. You can also buy snacks and beverages downstairs in the lounge car's cafe. If you want to bring alcohol, you must consume it only in your room.

Go with a positive, friendly attitude both towards the crew (always smile and say hello and ask them about their job) and your fellow passengers (initiate a conversation - you can always ask them where they are going). This will provide maximum enjoyment.

Bring something to do if you get bored with the interesting scenery or if the train is stuck waiting on something.

Visit the lounge car and stay awhile. Talk with people. Walk into coach area to see what it is like.

There are periodic longer stops (change crews, add water, allow smokers to continue their habit). Gt off the train at those stops. Stay nearby (within feet) as when the train is ready, they go.

Bring your camera and take pictures for your grandparents as a way of saying thanks. Write up some interesting things that happened and tell or write them about it. Let them enjoy the trip vicariously.


----------



## KmH

me_little_me said:


> There are periodic longer stops (change crews, add water, allow smokers to continue their habit). Gt off the train at those stops. Stay nearby (within feet) as when the train is ready, they go.


Yes. Stay nearby and keep an eye on the train attendants who will also be on the platform but close to the train at each car.

They don't do a head count before they leave.

They will leave without you if you miss the "All Aboard" call and don't get back on before the train leaves.

The Engineer can use the train horn to communicate using some standard horn sequences.

• Two short toots of the train's horn means the train is leaving the station.

• Three short toots of the train's horn means the train is going to back up.

• Once the train is railing down the tracks 2 shorts, a long, and a short are used as a warning as the train approaches a grade crossing.

There is more info for first time train pax (passengers) here: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/forum/78-amtrak-faqs-first-time-rider-info/


----------



## Lonestar648

This summer, the SCAs working 421/422 2130 car, one was LAX based, the other was CHI based, but the LAX based got on/off in Austin, TX and the CHI based in San Antonio. Not sure if that was temporary or a test, or a new procedure. Seemed to make sense talking with the SCA's. They said this ensured continuous 2130 coverage for the entire trip, but since 421/422 only run 3 days per week, I am not sure how this works so the LAX based SCA gets their hours..


----------



## Elishia

Thank you, everyone, for all the input towards my upcoming trip. I stand 5 feet tall, so small spaces are not as much of a challenge as for others. I am not sure what I will do about which bunk to sleep in. I guess I will make that decision when I am in the moment.

Having flown most places, I am fairly adept in one bag travel as a carry-on and my purse. I plan on taking what I am wearing, a couple of changes of clothes, my kindle fire with books I have wanted to read downloaded on it.

My parents and grandparents assure me that as a woman traveling alone on a train is reasonably safe if I use common sense. My granddad told me if I have any problems with men to speak with the train conductor.

I have been told that I should check out the train station's first class lounge in both Los Angeles and Chicago does anyone have advice in regards to this?

A question that I have not been able to find an answer to is what happens in San Antonio. As I understand it, the train is split up with one-half going to New Orleans and the other going to Chicago. If I understand the schedule correctly, this happens between 4:50 AM and 7:00 AM. Are we required to get dressed and leave the train while this occurs? If so what is there to do for two hours while waiting to get back on the train?


----------



## KmH

You get to sleep through the train re-org in San Antonio, and likely won't even know they did anything to the train.

Yep. The Conductor is the head guy on the train. Because of Federal Hours of Service rules Conductors are only allowed to work about 8 hours, so the Conductor won't always be the same person.

You would likely first contact your (or any) car attendant, who could then call for the Conductor.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Elisha: if you are booked in the #422 Sleeper from LAX to Chicago it will be switched ( along with a Coach)in San Antonio to the #22 Texas Eagle and you won't have to get off the train at all!( #22 Leaves @ 700am for CHI)

If you book #2/#22 you will have to get off the train upon arrival into SAS and wait in the less than pleasant Station so be sure you're booked on the #422 Sleeper. ( it usually costs more but is worth it!)

You'll be perfectly safe, you have am attendant in your Car in Room #1 ( they change out in San Antinio) and 2 Conductors also are on the train 24/7 even though they change out along with the Engineer every so often along the way @ Crew change stops!


----------



## Eric S

Both Chicago and Los Angeles have Metropolitan Lounges (open to sleeper and business class passengers). Feel free to stop into either or both lounges, maybe drop off your bags temporarily if you'd like to wander around the station unencumbered, or just rest/wait for a while. Typically, you'll find soft drinks, some sort of snacks, and newspapers available free of charge.


----------



## Lonestar648

Both lounges pre-board the Sleepers before the coach passenger boarding is announced.


----------



## Elishia

So from what I have been reading, Amtrak sells only Pepsi on board the train. Does this mean that the train stations along the way only sell Pepsi or are there soda machines from which I can snag a Diet Coke from? Would I have time at the longer stops to find a soda machine and get a Diet Coke? Would I be better off taking a six pack of Diet Coke with me?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Elishia said:


> So from what I have been reading, Amtrak sells only Pepsi on board the train. Does this mean that the train stations along the way only sell Pepsi or are there soda machines from which I can snag a Diet Coke from? Would I have time at the longer stops to find a soda machine and get a Diet Coke? Would I be better off taking a six pack of Diet Coke with me?


Some non Amtrak controlled Trains (ie the Downeaster and other State controlled Trains))and non- Amtrak owned Stations sell Coke products, but you'd be well advised to take your own drinks and snacks due to the high prices and poor selections in the Amtrak cafes.

Most stops aren't long enough to go into the Station or a store, so stock up before you catch your train,!


----------



## benale

At the longer stops there is usually a vending machine with Coke products. You will have a great journey. Time slows down, you see incredible scenery and get to meet some nice people.

As far as sleeping on the upper level of a Superliner, there is very little space and no window. I find it very claustrophobic and the only time I will sleep in the upper bunk is when my better half is with me. Last June I had vertigo when I tried to sleep up there and quickly moved to the lower bunk. There is a window and more space on the Viewliner.

I've been on many trips in sleepers and it's always great. It's not just a way to get there. It's a vacation unto itself.


----------



## jebr

You'd be much better bringing your own with. Most station stops aren't long enough to grab one. Some refueling stops might be, but there aren't many of those and they don't want people leaving trainside.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

benale said:


> At the longer stops there is usually a vending machine with Coke products.


This is incorrect. On the route you'll be traveling there will be few if any available Coke machines within a reasonable distance of the train. Risking being left behind over a can of Diet Coke is silly. If you are particular about what you drink then bring it with you.


----------



## Lonestar648

I always carry items I might want during my trip, many times picking up them up at a convenience store near the station before I board. If you know the items you prefer don't depend to find them on board. Bringing a couple medium bottles of Diet Coke plus some snacks in a double bagged plastic grocery sack is easy to tie onto your bag or over your wrist for boarding. Like I said this is SOP for me..


----------



## Medic981

IIRC the kiosk in LAUS sells coke products. If not, there are a few convenience stores around LAUS, which do.


----------



## Elishia

I have another question about my upcoming journey. I have printed out the route guide for the trip and I am trying to figure out if I will have to leave my room to see the sight on the other side of the train. My room is in car 2230 room 002. I am curious how I can tell which side of the train my room is going to be on.


----------



## shelzp

Elishia,

Unfortunately you won't know ahead of time which side of the train your room is on because it depends on which direction they've hooked the train car up. And yes you do have to go look out the window near the center of the car if the room across the aisle is occupied. If it's empty you can see out though.

I want to mention one thing about the kindle. When I travel I've found that I don't like to read so I download audio books to my kindle and go with that so I don't miss the scenery. I use an earplug that is for one ear only instead of regular earbuds so I can still hear announcements etc.

I'm a woman who always travels alone and I've never felt threatened in any way. I do prefer to eat in my room though so I ask the attendant to bring my meals to me.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Your Roomette on the Eagle is across from the SCA's room, #1 which is always kept closed since the SCA stores supplies for the car as well as lives in the room during his tour of duty!

Your best bet is to go to the Sightseer Lounge which gives you panoramic views out both sides of the train,!


----------



## Elishia

Shelzp and Bob,

Thanks for the info about the train. I guess one advantage to riding in coach would be choosing which side of the train to sit on.

Bob, you mention that I will across the SCA's room. I am feeling a little lost with the abbreviations you guys use. Does this mean that there will be a lot of noise outside of the roomette? I found a diagram of the superliner train car and I see that I am near the toilet and stairs. I am concerned that with the supply room, stairs and toilet so close that there will be a lot of noise from foot traffic. Does anyone have any experience occupying this roomette location?

Thank you again for all of the information everyone has provided.


----------



## KmH

The train attendant usually assigns you a seat in coach.

The attendants try to put people going to the same destination together. It makes it easier for them to make sure people get off the train when they are supposed to.

But that doesn't mean you can't slip into an unoccupied coach seat on the other side of the car to watch out the other side for a bit.

One of the places I like to watch scenery from is the 'rail fan' window in the door at the end of the train.

If the train has a coach car at the end of the train anyone can stand there and watch/photograph the view out the back of the train.

If a sleeper car is at the end of the train only sleeper passengers can watch the view out the back of the train since coach passengers aren't granted access to the sleeper cars.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Elishia said:


> Shelzp and Bob,
> 
> Thanks for the info about the train. I guess one advantage to riding in coach would be choosing which side of the train to sit on.
> 
> Bob, you mention that I will across the SCA's room. I am feeling a little lost with the abbreviations you guys use. Does this mean that there will be a lot of noise outside of the roomette? I found a diagram of the superliner train car and I see that I am near the toilet and stairs. I am concerned that with the supply room, stairs and toilet so close that there will be a lot of noise from foot traffic. Does anyone have any experience occupying this roomette location?
> 
> Thank you again for all of the information everyone has provided.


SCA - sleeping car attendant. S/he occupies Room #1 though is usually too busy all day and evening to be in there except to sleep.

I can't speak about the foot traffic as I have not been in Room #2 myself, plus I'm hard of hearing so I don't hear as well as most - and hear practically nothing at night when I take my hearing aids out to go to bed.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Elisha: Actually Room #2 is considered a "good" room since its in the middle of the car for a smoother ride, close to the coffee and stairs and the one upstairs restroom and your attendant ( SCA)is right across the hall!.

Also there is only one room next to yours, so it should be a little quiter ( in theory!).


----------



## Elishia

Thanks AmtrakBlue for defining SCA for me.

My grandparents had always used a bedroom when they traveled so they could not tell me much about what the roomettes were like. I am glad to know room #2 is a choice room. The grandparents said that the train ride is smooth for the most part. There were times when the train would start moving and they didn't realize it unless they were looking out the window or went across a crossing.

My granddad said that since the trains are getting older they may be getting a little worn out so the ride might not be the same as they remembered it. My grandmother said that in the bedrooms there is a toilet and shower. They never used the shower and would use the shower downstairs. Grandmother said you haven't experienced train travel until you take a shower in a moving train.

I am looking forward to my trip in June. Thank you everyone for indulging me and answering my questions.


----------



## KmH

About taking a shower on the train, or using a sink.

The drain in the showers/sinks don't go to a holding tank.

The showers and sinks drains right out the bottom of the car onto the train tracks.

Back not to long ago passenger train toilets also emptied onto the tracks, but now empty into holding tanks, at least on Amtrak LD trains.

SCA is commonly used. The Amtrak designation used in the Service Standards manual is Train Attendant- Sleeper Car (TASC).

Engineer

Conductor

Lead Service Attendant - Diner (LSA - Diner)

Lead Service Attendant - Café/Lounge (LSA - Café/Lounge)

Lead Service Attendant - Cart Service (LSA - Cart)

Chef

Food Specialist

Service Attendant (SA)

Train Attendant - Coach (TAC)

Train Attendant - Sleeper Car (TASC)


----------



## Elishia

KmH,

You mention that the waste water from sinks and showers drain directly on the tracks. I read somewhere online that the best time to take a shower on board the train is at one of the longer stops. Would this be allowed with the waste water draining on the track at the station?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

Elishia said:


> KmH,
> 
> You mention that the waste water from sinks and showers drain directly on the tracks. I read somewhere online that the best time to take a shower on board the train is at one of the longer stops. Would this be allowed with the waste water draining on the track at the station?


When water is being drained, you can actually see it trickling out from beneath the car just next to the door.


----------



## the_traveler

I have seen the shower draining many times at longer stops. Besides this is when many prefer to shower, since the train may not hit a hard bump while not moving.


----------



## GG-1

Aloha



the_traveler said:


> I have seen the shower draining many times at longer stops. Besides this is when many prefer to shower, since the train may not hit a hard bump while not moving.


I would hope it doesn't hit a hard bump while not moving


----------



## Elishia

I have another question for you fine folks.

I am going to arrive at Union Station around noon on Sunday in June. Can anyone suggest things to do while I am waiting for the train to leave? Is the area around Union Station safe enough to walk around the area?

Thank you again in advance for your help.

Elishia


----------



## Lonestar648

Which Union Station, CHI, LAX?


----------



## Elishia

I sorry, I am leaving from Los Angeles Union Station. The train leaves at 10 pm.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Elishia said:


> I sorry, I am leaving from Los Angeles Union Station. The train leaves at 10 pm.


First thing you'll want to do is store luggage ( in the Metro Lounge if in a Sleeper or with Luggage Check downstairs if in Coach), then cross the street in front of Union Station and turn right and head for Philippe, the Original on Alameda St.in the heart of China Town!

Order a Famous Dip Sandwich ( the Lamb is really good but they're all delicious/ you can get a single or double dip) and some Deli sides for a fantastic lunch!

Then check out the first sight of LA on Olvera Street right across the Street from Union Station. It's touristy, but there a couple of really neat old buildings you can walk through and some good Mexican food joints.( the Souvenirs are slocky faux Mexican junk made in China)

Then go back to Beautiful Union Station ( be sure and walk around it including the Gardens outside).

Buy a day pass for the Subway and hop the Red Line inside Union Station to Hollywood, get off and walk around Hollywierd Blvd. including seeing the Chinese Theater with the footprints of the Movie Stars, and check out the Stars on the sidewalk and a few famous sights but don't expect to see any actual Stars! LOL

You can then hop back on the Red Line ( before dark) back to Downtown, get off @ Pershing Square and check out the International Market, the beautiful old buildings mixed with the brand new ones ( downtown LA is Gentryfying fast).

I'd then head back to Union Station and go back to Olvera Street and have some Mexican Food.

If you are in a Sleeping Car you can wait in the upstairs Metro Lounge ( good snacks, clean restrooms, friendly staff and secure luggage storage) or if not,in the Beautiful Waiting Room with the great Leather Chairs and Spanish decor.(The Lugage Room downstairs charges $4 a bag to store your luggage if you're not in the Metro Lounge.)

If you're not familiar with Union Station you will want to get a Red Cap to take you to your Train on their cart ( tips appreciated) right to Train side.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

Bob Dylan said:


> Elishia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sorry, I am leaving from Los Angeles Union Station. The train leaves at 10 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> First thing you'll want to do is store luggage ( in the Metro Lounge if in a Sleeper or with Luggage Check downstairs if in Coach), then cross the street in front of Union Station and turn right and head for Philippe, the Original on Alameda St.in the heart of China Town!
> 
> Order a Famous Dip Sandwich ( the Lamb is really good but they're all delicious/ you can get a single or double dip) and some Deli sides for a fantastic lunch!
Click to expand...

I understand the_* LAPD*_ has Officers patrolling Union Station randomly checking the breath of Amtrak passengers; if no evidence of Philippe is found, the quickly load you into a Patrol Car and take you over there to make sure you get a good meal in you before you leave :lol:


----------



## NW cannonball

Elishia said:


> I sorry, I am leaving from Los Angeles Union Station. The train leaves at 10 pm.


Bob D's advice is good, as usual. The near neighborhood is quite safe, I never got to Philippes the two times I've been there in the last two years, maybe next time?

I've done the day pass on the Metro, had good late lunch in Pasadena on the Gold, wandered around Olvera and Chinatown. Tried to see Long Beach on the Blue line, not such a good idea, slow, crowded.

The Metro Lounge is very peaceful, but I ate too many packaged snacks there


----------



## Medic981

As most have stated, Philippes is always a good choice for lunch or dinner when waiting for the train's departure time. The area around LAUS is, for the most part, a safe area. With that said, drop off your luggage at the Metropolitan Lounge before going off exploring. As with any large city, crime is present. Just be mindful where you are and use common sense and you should do fine.


----------



## Elishia

Wow, thanks for the advice. It looks like I'll be eating at Phillipe's for lunch and on Olvera street for dinner. I am thinking about taking the amtrak train to San Diego round trip so I can see the ocean along the way. I should be able to grab lunch at Phillipe's to go & hop on the train. Eat lunch on the train while enjoying the sea coast. Spend a few minutes in San Diego and hop on the return train to LA. Arrive in LA just in time to eat dinner in a Mexican restaurant on Olvera street. Thank you again, everyone, for all of your input.


----------



## Seaboard92

The ride down to San Diago is amazing. You'll enjoy it. Make sure after your trip you come back and give is a trip report


----------



## tonys96

Elishia said:


> Wow, thanks for the advice. It looks like I'll be eating at Phillipe's for lunch and on Olvera street for dinner. I am thinking about taking the amtrak train to San Diego round trip so I can see the ocean along the way. I should be able to grab lunch at Phillipe's to go & hop on the train. Eat lunch on the train while enjoying the sea coast. Spend a few minutes in San Diego and hop on the return train to LA. Arrive in LA just in time to eat dinner in a Mexican restaurant on Olvera street. Thank you again, everyone, for all of your input.


Highly recommend the Mexican place on the end of Olvera street and not the higher priced one in the middle of the street.


----------



## ehbowen

If you prefer Coca-Cola (I do!) bring along a six-pack and a small soft-sided cooler. Ice is usually available throughout the trip for sleeping car passengers.

Sometimes if the train is early...like fifteen minutes early...I have chanced making a banzai run into the station to check their soda machines. Most of the large stations do carry Coca-Cola and there is one enterprising young lady in Alpine, Texas who makes a habit of walking the platform with cold cans of soda for a dollar each. I have usually managed to score a soda and have never been left behind yet but, again, only if there is PLENTY of time before the train leaves. Don't even dare to walk thirty feet away if the timing is close!

Besides the soda lady in Alpine, there is the well-known "Burrito Lady" in El Paso which is an extended service and crew change stop for the _Sunset Limited_. She used to wait on the platform but as of my last trip has been exiled to next to the station building door. Check with your car attendant or the conductor to make sure that you have time for a burrito run. Consider buying an extra for your car attendant...it's almost as good as a cash tip!

Others have mentioned tipping. My own personal guidelines are:


Sleeping car attendant: $10 per night for adequate service, which means bed made up and taken down at the proper times, bathrooms and public areas kept acceptably clean, bottled water and ice available when needed and coffee and juice in the morning, and being where I can find you if I need you.
Dining car waiter: Tip as you would for the same meal in a restaurant. I have never had meals in my room (although that service is available for sleeping car passengers who wish it) but if I did I would tip an appropriate room service amount when the meal was served.
Lounge car attendant: I normally don't tip for a simple, uncomplicated purchase but for something which requires some preparation or skill I tip as I would a bartender. ETA: I do not tip lounge car attendants whose downstairs restroom is "Out of Order." That's code for, "I don't want to have to clean it." Tip ZERO.
If in coach I normally do not tip the coach attendant unless he/she provides special services such as bringing meals to my seat or assisting with heavy luggage.
The train's operating crew (Conductor, Assistant Conductors, Engineers) which changes every 8-10 hours is never tipped.
As always, tip appropriately to the level of service...you want to encourage and recognize good help!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Don't forget the Red Caps and Station Personnel that go above and beyond such as helping you with luggage, a ride to/from the train on a cart etc.


----------



## Elishia

ehbowen said:


> If you prefer Coca-Cola (I do!) bring along a six-pack and a small soft-sided cooler. Ice is usually available throughout the trip for sleeping car passengers.
> 
> Sometimes if the train is early...like fifteen minutes early...I have chanced making a banzai run into the station to check their soda machines. Most of the large stations do carry Coca-Cola and there is one enterprising young lady in Alpine, Texas who makes a habit of walking the platform with cold cans of soda for a dollar each. I have usually managed to score a soda and have never been left behind yet but, again, only if there is PLENTY of time before the train leaves. Don't even dare to walk thirty feet away if the timing is close!
> 
> Besides the soda lady in Alpine, there is the well-known "Burrito Lady" in El Paso which is an extended service and crew change stop for the _Sunset Limited_. She used to wait on the platform but as of my last trip has been exiled to next to the station building door. Check with your car attendant or the conductor to make sure that you have time for a burrito run. Consider buying an extra for your car attendant...it's almost as good as a cash tip!
> 
> Others have mentioned tipping. My own personal guidelines are:
> 
> 
> Sleeping car attendant: $10 per night for adequate service, which means bed made up and taken down at the proper times, bathrooms and public areas kept acceptably clean, bottled water and ice available when needed and coffee and juice in the morning, and being where I can find you if I need you.
> Dining car waiter: Tip as you would for the same meal in a restaurant. I have never had meals in my room (although that service is available for sleeping car passengers who wish it) but if I did I would tip an appropriate room service amount when the meal was served.
> Lounge car attendant: I normally don't tip for a simple, uncomplicated purchase but for something which requires some preparation or skill I tip as I would a bartender. ETA: I do not tip lounge car attendants whose downstairs restroom is "Out of Order." That's code for, "I don't want to have to clean it." Tip ZERO.
> If in coach I normally do not tip the coach attendant unless he/she provides special services such as bringing meals to my seat or assisting with heavy luggage.
> The train's operating crew (Conductor, Assistant Conductors, Engineers) which changes every 8-10 hours is never tipped.
> As always, tip appropriately to the level of service...you want to encourage and recognize good help!


On the Texas Eagle, as I understand it, the crew changes at San Antonio on its way from Los Angeles to Chicago. When is the best time to tip the attendant who is getting off in San Antonio since it is in the middle of the night? My grandmother suggested I tip when getting off the train but that would be in Chicago. Your advice would be appreciated.

I understand that the best way to calculate the tip in the dining car is to do so as if you were tipping in a restaurant, based on what the bill would have been.

If the attendant brings a meal to the room do you tip on the spot or just add it to the final tip at the end of the attendants trip?



Bob Dylan said:


> Don't forget the Red Caps and Station Personnel that go above and beyond such as helping you with luggage, a ride to/from the train on a cart etc.


Grandmother has advised me to tip $2 per bag when using a Red Cap while traveling. As I am traveling with carry on, would I just tip the same for a cart ride or is there some other measure to go by?

Once again your advice is most appreciated.


----------



## ehbowen

Elishia said:


> On the Texas Eagle, as I understand it, the crew changes at San Antonio on its way from Los Angeles to Chicago. When is the best time to tip the attendant who is getting off in San Antonio since it is in the middle of the night? My grandmother suggested I tip when getting off the train but that would be in Chicago. Your advice would be appreciated.
> 
> I understand that the best way to calculate the tip in the dining car is to do so as if you were tipping in a restaurant, based on what the bill would have been.
> 
> If the attendant brings a meal to the room do you tip on the spot or just add it to the final tip at the end of the attendants trip?
> 
> Grandmother has advised me to tip $2 per bag when using a Red Cap while traveling. As I am traveling with carry on, would I just tip the same for a cart ride or is there some other measure to go by?
> 
> Once again your advice is most appreciated.


A tip of $2 per bag for Red Cap service is appropriate. If you are riding the cart with your carry-on and no other luggage I would recommend $2-$3.

Calculating a tip based upon the menu price of your meal is one way to go, but some people prefer just a flat $3 for breakfast, $3 for lunch, and $5 for dinner. If your attendant brings a meal to your room or coach seat I would tip him/her as it is delivered and add on an additional dollar or so for "room service". Of course, that's entirely optional (as is all tipping on Amtrak...but it is customary, since the old days).

The appropriate time to tip your sleeping car attendant for the Los Angeles-San Antonio leg would be when he makes up your room for sleeping before you arrive in San Antonio. For your _Texas Eagle_ attendant, tip upon arrival in Chicago.


----------



## Elishia

KmH said:


> The train attendant usually assigns you a seat in coach.
> 
> The attendants try to put people going to the same destination together. It makes it easier for them to make sure people get off the train when they are supposed to.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you can't slip into an unoccupied coach seat on the other side of the car to watch out the other side for a bit.
> 
> One of the places I like to watch scenery from is the 'rail fan' window in the door at the end of the train.
> 
> If the train has a coach car at the end of the train anyone can stand there and watch/photograph the view out the back of the train.
> 
> If a sleeper car is at the end of the train only sleeper passengers can watch the view out the back of the train since coach passengers aren't granted access to the sleeper cars.


Just another quick question for you folks. If I understand correctly, the train cars going from Los Angeles to Chicago are on the rear of the train and the sleeper car is the last one. Does this mean I should be able to go and look out the rear door though out the trip?


----------



## the_traveler

If you're in a sleeper, yes! If you're in coach, no because coach passengers should not be allowed to enter sleeping cars.


----------



## Seaboard92

If I remember right you are in sleeper so yes you can.


----------



## Elishia

So I have another one of my endless questions for which I appreciate you tolerating and answering.

So the Texas Eagle leaves Los Angeles at 10 pm as I understand the schedule. My grandparents are not able to answer this question as they have never boarded a train so late at night. How early are the sleeping passengers allowed to board and are the beds already made when you get on board the train?

Thanks again for answering my questions and any insight you can provide is always appreciated.

Elishia


----------



## willem

On my recent trips, there was no early boarding, so maybe a half-hour maximum before departure. The beds were made up.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Willem answered the question.

Tip: The Redcaps will take you on a Cart from the Metro Lounge directly to your car, so that's the way to go.

( tips are appreciated).


----------



## Seaboard92

When I normally ride and I always get on at least one leg in the middle of the night. The beds are always down and made ready to crawl into.


----------



## Elishia

The grandparents are not able to answer this question and I am not able to find the answer online. When watching YouTube videos of Amtrak travel



KmH said:


> Here are some short videos that you might find helpful:
> 
> https://youtu.be/LXEYzOOcWqs
> 
> https://youtu.be/x5Ej_IIf3is
> 
> https://youtu.be/rn1cAn8J1uc
> 
> https://youtu.be/9Zm8xRhaHdo?list=PLbSElzn52NPMQ8854x0kTSHyfYw5OT4iF
> 
> https://youtu.be/_hrHnKK3PhE?list=PLbSElzn52NPMQ8854x0kTSHyfYw5OT4iFI


I only see one electrical outlet in the roomette. Am I missing another outlet or is there one hidden electrical outlet in the roomette?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Elishia said:


> The grandparents are not able to answer this question and I am not able to find the answer online. When watching YouTube videos of Amtrak travel
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some short videos that you might find helpful:
> 
> https://youtu.be/LXEYzOOcWqs
> 
> https://youtu.be/x5Ej_IIf3is
> 
> https://youtu.be/rn1cAn8J1uc
> 
> https://youtu.be/9Zm8xRhaHdo?list=PLbSElzn52NPMQ8854x0kTSHyfYw5OT4iF
> 
> https://youtu.be/_hrHnKK3PhE?list=PLbSElzn52NPMQ8854x0kTSHyfYw5OT4iFI
> 
> 
> 
> I only see one electrical outlet in the roomette. Am I missing another outlet or is there one hidden electrical outlet in the roomette?
Click to expand...

Yes, there is only one outlet. That is why everyone suggests taking an extension cord or power strip.


----------



## Lonestar648

I always bring a surge protected 5-6 position multi-strip. It sits nicely on the arm of the chair by the window, sliding it back out of the way. Make sure the plug isn't 90 degrees since I have found a few older sleepers with the AC outlets recessed so a 90 would not plug in.


----------



## Elishia

Lonestar648 said:


> I always bring a surge protected 5-6 position multi-strip. It sits nicely on the arm of the chair by the window, sliding it back out of the way. Make sure the plug isn't 90 degrees since I have found a few older sleepers with the AC outlets recessed so a 90 would not plug in.





AmtrakBlue said:


> Yes, there is only one outlet. That is why everyone suggests taking an extension cord or power strip.


Thank you for answering my question, these are helpful tips!

E


----------



## Elishia

Hello Friends,

I have a new question for you experienced Amtrak travelers. I am going to be in sleeper car 2230 room 2 on my trip in June. It was pointed out to me recently that the train's horn will be blaring all night long as it travels the tracks. Just how loud is the horn where I am going to be sleeping. Your comments and suggestions are appreciated as always.

E


----------



## Lonestar648

In the summer like 2015, Amtrak put the sleep on the rear so the Coach 2215 and Sleeper 2230 both from LA were easier to switch from the SL. If the same holds for this June then your sleeper will be on the rear of the train.


----------



## Elishia

Lonestar648 said:


> In the summer like 2015, Amtrak put the sleep on the rear so the Coach 2215 and Sleeper 2230 both from LA were easier to switch from the SL. If the same holds for this June then your sleeper will be on the rear of the train.


I understand that the sleeper will be on the end of the train. I was wondering how loud the train's horn will be during the night when sleeping. The grandparents are half deaf as evidence by their hearing aids and can't tell me.

E


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Elishia said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the summer like 2015, Amtrak put the sleep on the rear so the Coach 2215 and Sleeper 2230 both from LA were easier to switch from the SL. If the same holds for this June then your sleeper will be on the rear of the train.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that the sleeper will be on the end of the train. I was wondering how loud the train's horn will be during the night when sleeping. The grandparents are half deaf as evidence by their hearing aids and can't tell me.
> 
> E
Click to expand...

I seriously doubt you'll hear the horn from the back of the train. The train is long.


----------



## Lonestar648

The train's horn has never bothered me, even when the sleeper is up front. A friend uses noise canceling headphones sometimes to relax because she has bionic hearing (I think she can hear someone talking a mile away), but even she hasn't found the train horn to be a problem at night.


----------



## Seaboard92

The horn is about 680 ft ahead if you so I strongly doubt you can hear it


----------



## Elishia

Thank you, everyone. I live about a mile from the railroad tracks and from time to time I can hear the train's horn in the middle of the night when the wind is blowing my direction. I am not a heavy sleeper though I am not a light sleeper. I am just curious what someone else's experience has been.

E


----------



## Elishia

Hello Friends,

Again I have a question about my upcoming trip.

I am taking a flight into Burbank Airport landing @ 1100 and then the Pacific Surfliner @ 1130 into Los Angeles Union Station. I should arrive in Union Station @ 1210. I looked on Google Maps, but I am unable to find a grocery store or pharmacy within a couple of block of Union Station. Can anyone suggest a place where I can purchase some diet cokes for my trip on the Texas Eagle? The train doesn't leave until 10 pm so I should have plenty of time to shop, I just don't know where to go. Can someone in the know tell me where I can go, near the station, to get my diet coke fix?

Thanks again.

E


----------



## trainman74

Elishia said:


> Can someone in the know tell me where I can go, near the station, to get my diet coke fix?


The closest place I can think of is a Chevron station a block north on Alameda St. that has a (small) convenience store.

There's a CVS inside the Los Angeles Mall, which is a subterranean shopping area off Los Angeles Street south of the 101 -- however, it's only open weekdays during normal business hours (7:00 A.M. to 5:00 P.M.).


----------



## HighBall

Elishia said:


> I am taking a flight into Burbank Airport landing @ 1100 and then the Pacific Surfliner @ 1130 into Los Angeles Union Station. I should arrive in Union Station @ 1210.


If you land at 1100, it isn't likely you'll make the 1127 Surfliner. After landing, there is taxiing, deboarding, the hike to baggage claim if applicable, and then riding the shuttle to trackside. I believe the next train to LAUS isn't until 4:27 pm.


----------



## trainman74

HighBall said:


> If you land at 1100, it isn't likely you'll make the 1127 Surfliner. After landing, there is taxiing, deboarding, the hike to baggage claim if applicable, and then riding the shuttle to trackside.


At Bob Hope Airport, it might actually be doable, which is why I didn't say anything.

There's a Metrolink train at 3:10 P.M., although if that 11:30 A.M. Pacific Surfliner is missed, the best option to get to Union Station is probably the Burbank Bus (weekdays) or the on-demand shuttle service (weekends) to the North Hollywood subway station.


----------



## Elishia

trainman74 said:


> HighBall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you land at 1100, it isn't likely you'll make the 1127 Surfliner. After landing, there is taxiing, deboarding, the hike to baggage claim if applicable, and then riding the shuttle to trackside.
> 
> 
> 
> At Bob Hope Airport, it might actually be doable, which is why I didn't say anything.
> 
> There's a Metrolink train at 3:10 P.M., although if that 11:30 A.M. Pacific Surfliner is missed, the best option to get to Union Station is probably the Burbank Bus (weekdays) or the on-demand shuttle service (weekends) to the North Hollywood subway station.
Click to expand...

My uncle has flown into Bob Hope Airport and says it takes him less than 10 minutes from stepping off the plane to being on the train station platform. I am 5 foot so my stride isn't as big as my uncles but I am willing to take the chance. Thanks for the alternatives as I was just going to wait for the next train if I missed the Surfliner.

E


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Elishia said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HighBall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you land at 1100, it isn't likely you'll make the 1127 Surfliner. After landing, there is taxiing, deboarding, the hike to baggage claim if applicable, and then riding the shuttle to trackside.
> 
> 
> 
> At Bob Hope Airport, it might actually be doable, which is why I didn't say anything.
> 
> There's a Metrolink train at 3:10 P.M., although if that 11:30 A.M. Pacific Surfliner is missed, the best option to get to Union Station is probably the Burbank Bus (weekdays) or the on-demand shuttle service (weekends) to the North Hollywood subway station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle has flown into Bob Hope Airport and says it takes him less than 10 minutes from stepping off the plane to being on the train station platform. I am 5 foot so my stride isn't as big as my uncles but I am willing to take the chance. Thanks for the alternatives as I was just going to wait for the next train if I missed the Surfliner.
Click to expand...

Maybe I'm missing something but it looks like if you miss the 11:30AM PS you'll be waiting until 4:22PM for the next one to LAX. If that's truly the case it could be a long wait in a rather dead area. What's your Plan B?


----------



## the_traveler

I could be wrong, but doesn't Metrolink also go between Burbank Airport and LAUS? :huh:


----------



## trainman74

the_traveler said:


> I could be wrong, but doesn't Metrolink also go between Burbank Airport and LAUS? :huh:


There's a big early-afternoon gap in the schedule, though -- as I noted above, after the Pacific Surfliner at 11:30 A.M., the next train from Bob Hope Airport station to L.A. Union Station is a Metrolink train at 3:10 P.M.


----------



## Elishia

I am frustrated!

My sister finally decided to join me on my cross-country train trip and now the Amtrak website says the train is sold out! If the roomette will accommodate two people why can't I make a reservation for her to travel with me?

Can anyone shed some light on this situation?

E


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Elishia said:


> I am frustrated!
> 
> My sister finally decided to join me on my cross-country train trip and now the Amtrak website says the train is sold out! If the roomette will accommodate two people why can't I make a reservation for her to travel with me?
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this situation?
> 
> E


Have her buy an open-sleeper ticket which will be the cost of the lowest coach ticket. Then she can join you in your room.


----------



## CCC1007

AmtrakBlue said:


> Elishia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am frustrated!
> 
> My sister finally decided to join me on my cross-country train trip and now the Amtrak website says the train is sold out! If the roomette will accommodate two people why can't I make a reservation for her to travel with me?
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this situation?
> 
> E
> 
> 
> 
> Have her buy an open-sleeper ticket which will be the cost of the lowest coach ticket. Then she can join you in your room.
Click to expand...

This option is not available on the Internet, so a call to Amtrak will be necessary.


----------



## EKG

My wife and I are talking about an Amtrak trip from OKC to Southern Cal next summer, so we'd be on the Texas Eagle from Ft Worth to LA. How is the ride during that stretch? Are there any really rough patches, similar to how the Auto Train gets majorly bumpy through the Carolinas (we just experienced that a couple of weeks ago)? Or are the tracks in good enough shape to where FTW-LAX is pretty smooth sailing?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Since UP has pretty much redone and double tracked between El Paso and LA,(ELP-LAX) the Sunset Ltd portion of the Route is fairly smooth riding all the way.

There are still some rough spots for the Texas Eagle on the UP Line between Temple and Austin due to heavy Rock and Freight Train traffic, and entering and exiting San Antonio (SAS) but there are slow orders for these blocks.

I haven't been on the Heartland Flyer for several years so can't comment on the tracks between OKC and Ft. Worth (FTW)

Now that the Eagles use the TRE Tracks between DAL and FTW, this eliminates the backing moves over switches and rough tracks into and out of the FTW Station @ the Infamous Tower 55 which has had the tracks completely redone right outside the FTW Station.

Since your Sleeper (the #421) from San Antonio (SAS) to LAX will be.switched on the back of Train #1 you will get some tail wagging the dog sway, but all things considered your trip should be smooth.


----------



## shelzp

Elishia said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HighBall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you land at 1100, it isn't likely you'll make the 1127 Surfliner. After landing, there is taxiing, deboarding, the hike to baggage claim if applicable, and then riding the shuttle to trackside.
> 
> 
> 
> At Bob Hope Airport, it might actually be doable, which is why I didn't say anything.
> 
> There's a Metrolink train at 3:10 P.M., although if that 11:30 A.M. Pacific Surfliner is missed, the best option to get to Union Station is probably the Burbank Bus (weekdays) or the on-demand shuttle service (weekends) to the North Hollywood subway station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle has flown into Bob Hope Airport and says it takes him less than 10 minutes from stepping off the plane to being on the train station platform. I am 5 foot so my stride isn't as big as my uncles but I am willing to take the chance. Thanks for the alternatives as I was just going to wait for the next train if I missed the Surfliner.
> 
> If you know you've missed the Amtrak train there is a super simple way to get to another Burbank light rail station and I've copied the instructions off the airport site for you. It's easy to take this route which runs about every hour if I recall correctly. The train you'd be getting on is called Metrolink and it's a commuter train service called the Antelope Valley Line and after a stop or two it ends at LA Union Station.
> 
> Airport to Station
> 
> Walk to shuttle island outside of airport terminal
> 
> Locate a SuperShuttle attendant and request a FREE shuttle to Downtown Burbank Metrolink Station
> 
> Ride shuttle to Downtown Burbank Metrolink Station
> 
> Please note:
> 
> This service is offered between 5:30 am and 10:00 pm
> 
> Immediate or after-hours service can be arranged at 818-558-3179.
> 
> The Bob Hope Airport shuttle also serves the Metro Red Line N Hollywood station. For more information visit metro.net.
Click to expand...


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry

I took the Texas Eagle from San Antonio to Chicago, and met a guy on the 421 Eagle, and he showed me a few Amtrak websites, but watch for the Lincoln Service's, they will fly by you at 110 MPH, where you are doing 79 MPH, and it almost violently rocks the train back and forth, and my ice water was all over the floor. Also the Mississippi river in the morning before STL is pretty cool. Texas is a HUGE state, and takes all day to get across it, but there are a lot of cool small towns that you will go through at 15 MPH, or 79MPH, but they are still pretty cool.


----------



## Elishia

I called Amtrak and added my sister onto my reservation by purchasing a coach fare. Thanks for the advice!

E


----------



## the_traveler

I hope you purchased an open sleeper ticket and not just a coach ticket!

With a coach ticket, it is sold at the current bucket, she can not get into the sleepers and it does not include meals (she would have to pay for her meals). With an open sleeper ticket, it is sold at the lowest bucket, she can get into the sleepers and it includes the meals (she would not have to pay for them).


----------



## Elishia

the_traveler said:


> I hope you purchased an open sleeper ticket and not just a coach ticket!
> 
> With a coach ticket, it is sold at the current bucket, she can not get into the sleepers and it does not include meals (she would have to pay for her meals). With an open sleeper ticket, it is sold at the lowest bucket, she can get into the sleepers and it includes the meals (she would not have to pay for them).





AmtrakBlue said:


> Elishia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am frustrated!
> 
> My sister finally decided to join me on my cross-country train trip and now the Amtrak website says the train is sold out! If the roomette will accommodate two people why can't I make a reservation for her to travel with me?
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this situation?
> 
> E
> 
> 
> 
> Have her buy an open-sleeper ticket which will be the cost of the lowest coach ticket. Then she can join you in your room.
Click to expand...

I must have gotten an open sleeper for my sis. Both our etickets show the same sleeper roomette number. Thanks for the advice everyone. I would have hated to turn up and had to deal with that mess otherwise. Thanks again everyone!

E


----------

